# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Viewsonic] viewsonic 2016 δεν αναβει (καθολου)

## jakektm

*ΕΠΙΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΗΚΕ!!!!*

ολοι οι πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο φαινονται ενταξει.ασφαλειες οκ.

ο λογος που ανοιξα το θεμα , ειναι οτι δεν εχω καθολου ταση μετα τον μετασχηματιστη.

στην εισοδο του μ/σ  μετραω 230βολτ/50 χερτζ, στις εξοδους του τιποτα. τα πηνια εξοδου του, τα μετρησα, βλεπω ωμικο 0.

στην φωτογραφια στο mosfet , σε ολα του τα πιν σε σχεση με την γη, η ταση dc μεταβαλλεται απο 20 εω 50 στιγμιαια και συνεχως παιζει. (στο ac μετραω 230v στα ιδια σημεια που προειπα)



στο optocoupler ομοιως στην πλευρα του ac μετραω 230βολτ, και στην εισοδο του 0

στην εξοδο της γεφυρας(στα πιν του πυκνωτη 100uf/450v εχω 13 βολτ

----------


## jakektm

ok το προβλημα λυθηκε (μεχρι στιγμης!)

στην τροφοδοσια 230βολτ ειχε ψυχρη κολληση...

----------

